# UPDATE on SHARKBAIT



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi I just wanted to let you all know sharkbait has been having a few problems.
So I moved his tank somewhere with dimmer lights and now he acts like he just won the lottery


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

XD


----------

